# Used up 2.5kg meadow hay in less than a week!



## ninjayau (Sep 13, 2012)

Started using it for my 2 storied cage on Saturday 15th. Today I just used up all the hay! I cleaned the cage every day and made sure the layer of hay was dense so when she's moving in the night I can't hear her lol. Getting the 2x 2.5 meadow hay offer from zooplus this time. Think I should not clean the cage in these couple of days until the hay arrives? Or should I use the timothy hay? I got the 4.5kg timothy hay and only using it to feed my rabbit so there's plenty of that still.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Ah, hay, it's what most of my money goes on 

Have you come accross Hay for Pets? They're really good, and you get a 9.5kg bag for £16 which lasts quite a while 

Also, I wouldn't say you need to clean the hutch out _everyday_. When my two were indoors, I cleaned litter trays and picked up any stray poops everyday and did a full clean every 2-3 days. Now they're outside, I sweep the shed everyday, clean trays every 2/3 days (they've got a few in there, so don't need doing so often- I clean them when necessary) and do a full clean once a week.

It means I don't get through so much hay- 2.5kg seems a lot in a week and the cost will soon add up!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

This is why I get my hay from a farm for £5 for a full bale. Much cheaper and actually nicer quality than shop stuff, it smells so sweet and fresh


----------



## ninjayau (Sep 13, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Ah, hay, it's what most of my money goes on
> 
> Have you come accross Hay for Pets? They're really good, and you get a 9.5kg bag for £16 which lasts quite a while
> 
> ...


The problem is the pee. She's peeing all over the cage lol. I'm not sure if she even knows the litter tray is where she's meant to go. I placed some poo there but it's just not working. The only place she doesn't wee on is the flax mat I gave her to sleep on. She sometimes sleeps on it, other times sleeps on top of the litter tray, and the rest randomly on the hay.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Better to use shavings as bedding? I use them for the rabbits at the RDA stables I help at.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

We use a bale a week!!

I wouls aovid the shavings if poss, as they can aggravate/possible create repsiratory issues - and they go everywhere!!

I would mound hay in the litter trays, so when she eats it, at least most of the poo will hopefully go in a tray. Can you put thick newspaper everywhere else? - cheaper if you can find a kind person to pass theirs your way.

Any weed on could be changed daily,and fi you tear off the weed on bits and put some in the litter tray, she might just begin to take the hint.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

ninjayau said:


> The problem is the pee. She's peeing all over the cage lol. I'm not sure if she even knows the litter tray is where she's meant to go. I placed some poo there but it's just not working. The only place she doesn't wee on is the flax mat I gave her to sleep on. She sometimes sleeps on it, other times sleeps on top of the litter tray, and the rest randomly on the hay.


She is weeing everywhere because there is no defined place to wee.

If I put hay on the floor my nethies will wee on it, you need to put hay in the litter tray and then add a hay rack (placed above the litter tray).

It is best to stay away from shavings especially with the link between shavings and kidney failure in rabbits.


----------



## ninjayau (Sep 13, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> She is weeing everywhere because there is no defined place to wee.
> 
> If I put hay on the floor my nethies will wee on it, you need to put hay in the litter tray and then add a hay rack (placed above the litter tray).
> 
> It is best to stay away from shavings especially with the link between shavings and kidney failure in rabbits.


So I should leave the plastic floor without anything on it, and only place hay on the litter tray and hay rack? I have plenty of blank white paper. Should I use that? Or will she eat it?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Some bunnies ignore paper, some tear it, especially if they have nothing else to do, some just tear it anyway, and some eat it. You won't know till you try. You would need quite a lot to muffle noise. Have you got any fleecy blankets you could use? They wash well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Some bunnies ignore paper, some tear it, especially if they have nothing else to do, some just tear it anyway, and some eat it. You won't know till you try. You would need quite a lot to muffle noise. Have you got any fleecy blankets you could use? They wash well.


I'd only be repeating so I'll quote instead


----------



## Zow (Sep 18, 2012)

Just line the bottom with newspaper, put hay only in the litter tray, and put some of her pee soaked paper in the tray, you've been told all this before idk what is wrong with you

Or as someone else said get some fleece blankets, I got one for £2 at poundstretcher and they dry super fast after you've washed them


----------

